# factory cd player error 2 ??



## mikk (Dec 24, 2006)

_Hi everyone, I have a 2001 pathfinder LE, I was recently in a collision where I was rear ended, since then I noticed when I go to switch from radio to cd player it displays error 2 on the screen? Prior to this everything was working fine, I took the player out thinkling the discs inside maybe have shifted, it actually looks ok in there , it is though pretty difficult to to see the complete discs in there, I was thinking about removeing the discs from the 6 disc changer inside but it looks loke a difficult process, does anyone know what errorr 2 is?? or what it means, thanx inadvance!!!_


----------



## mikk (Dec 24, 2006)

after removing cd changer and carefully removing all 6 discs I reassembled everything and installed, the changer now will load and eject disc like normal ...but will not play, now it shows err1. Does anyone have any ideas about this, I found several complaints serching around about the err1 message ..but none are stating a fix or why this occurs...any ideas?? anyone??


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

see if this helps:

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/156629-bose-cd-player-err2.html


----------

